# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] GayGay Microsoft !

## Grand_Maître_B

Si nous pouvons discréminer volontiers des canadiens, des suisses et des rouquins, il y a un sujet tabou, que je n'évoquerais jamais avec vous, c'est celui des mœurs et orientations sexuelles. Non, n'insistez pas, vous n'êtes pas prêts. Alors, aujourd'hui, je ne veux surtout pas parler ni des gays, ni des lesbiennes. Je n'évoquerais certainement pas, les bisexuels et encore moins les transsexuels ; non mais vous êtes fous ou quoi ? Je vous connais, vous ne pourriez pas vous retenir à l'idée de lâcher quelques réflexions saugrenues sur ces différentes orientations, voire, Mon Dieu quelle horreur, faire une blague de mauvais goût. Alors que si, vous pouvez vous moquer de quelqu'un parce qu'il est gros, parce qu'il est maigre, parce qu'il est bigleux ou parce que sa mère est tellement plate qu'on pourrait la faxer, surtout, surtout, n'évoquez pas la façon, dont la cible de vos moqueries, utilise ses organes génitaux et, encore moins, avec qui. C'est le scandale assuré et le procès garanti.

 En revanche, Microsoft, prise soudainement de folie, brise tous les tabous et modifie son online policies du Xbox Live de façon surprenante. En effet, sans doute consciente de ce qu'il était insupportable d'affronter un adversaire sans connaître ses mœurs et son orientation sexuelle, la firme de Redmond offre dorénavant la possibilité de faire apparaître ses petites préférences comme suit:
_You may use the following terms to express your relationship orientation in your profile or Gamertag:_

_Lesbian__Gay__Bi__Transgender__Straight_ 
_Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed. In addition you may not use these terms or any other terms regarding relationship orientation to insult, harass, or any other pejorative use against other users._

 Déjà, je m'interroge sur l'ordre des choix. Bon, que les lesbiennes viennent en premier : je n'ai rien contre, je n'ai même rien tout contre, après tout elles sont lesbiennes. Mais gay, Bi, transsexuel et enfin hétéro ? L'ordre n'est ni alphabétique, ni statistique (il y a quand même plus d'hétéros que de transsexuels) ; alors, à quoi pensait l'employé de Microsoft lorsqu'il a rédigé cette clause ? Nous ne le saurons jamais.
 Et puis, comment ça, on ne peut pas sortir de ces cinq choix (_Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed)_ ? 

 Et les adeptes du virtual sex, bon sang ? On s'en fout ? Et les bukkakistes on les méprise ? Et les fétichistes, les gangbangers, les onanistes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous lire, les pornophiles, les sado-maso, les travestis ? N'est-ce pas, purement et simplement, de la _discrimination_ envers certaines mœurs et orientations sexuelles ?
 Pour répondre à cette légitime question, tournons-nous vers les articles 225-1 à 225-4 du Code pénal qui interdisent  toute distinction opérée entre les personnes physiques à raison de leur origine, de leur sexe, de leur situation de famille, de leur grossesse, de leur apparence physique, de leur patronyme, de leur état de santé, de leur handicap, de leurs caractéristiques génétiques, de leurs mœurs, de leur orientation sexuelle, de leur âge, de leurs opinions politiques, de leurs activités syndicales, de leur appartenance ou de leur non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation, une race ou une religion déterminée.
 L'expression "toute distinction", de par sa portée générale, laisse entendre que Microsoft vient de commettre l'irréparable en refusant de reconnaître certaines pratiques sexuelles. Mais que les bi-classés travestis /bukkakistes nese lancent pas immédiatement dans une procédure, car l'article 225-2 du Code pénal dispose que la discrimination n'est punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45 000 Euros d'amende que lorsqu'elle consiste :
  1° A refuser la fourniture d'un bien ou d'un service ;
 2° A entraver l'exercice normal d'une activité économique quelconque ;
 3° A refuser d'embaucher, à sanctionner ou à licencier une personne ;
 4° A subordonner la fourniture d'un bien ou d'un service à une condition fondée sur l'un des éléments visés à l'article 225-1 ;
 5° A subordonner une offre d'emploi, une demande de stage ou une période de formation en entreprise à une condition fondée sur l'un des éléments visés à l'article 225-1 ;
 6° A refuser d'accepter une personne à l'un des stages visés par le 2° de l'article L. 412-8 du code de la sécurité sociale.

 Pour qu'il soit constaté que Microsoft a violé la loi française, encore faudrait-il que l'on considère que l'impossibilité de pouvoir inscrire son orientation sexuelle de fétichiste ou de sado-maso dans son Gamertag et dans son profil équivaut à un refus d'un service proposé à une lesbienne, un gay, un bi, un transsexuel ou encore un hétérosexuel. Or, les services du Xbox live restent accessibles, même à un honnête auto-sexuel non déclaré, et le fait de pouvoir indiquer que l'on est hétérosexuel ou gay n'offre, à ma connaissance, aucun avantage particulier par rapport à celui qui ne veut ou ne peut rien préciser au sujet de ses préférences sexuelles.

 D'un autre côté, si Microsoft propose la possibilité de faire apparaître certaines mœurs et orientations sexuelles du joueur, c'est bien qu'elle considère que ça apporte un plus, ce qui rend donc un service. Si l'on se trouvait dans Ally Mc Beal ou Boston Legal, l'affaire serait  plaidable. En France, J'en doute ; mais quand même, la question reste entière. Pourquoi autoriser certaines mœurs et orientations sexuelles et pas d'autres ? 



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DarzgL

Scandaleux je vous dis !
Sinon très bon article comme d'hab, mais juste une chose :



> C'est le scandale assuré et le procès garan*ti*.


 ::):

----------


## Darkfire8

Pourquoi y a t'il dans l'article certains mots en petits caractères?

Sinon sur le fond c'est un bon article et je n'avais pas remarqué ce changement dans le xbox live... Merci Maitre pour votre éclairage  ::):

----------


## MystereGomme

Je répond toujours n'importe quoi quand on me demande ce genre d'infos.

Le simple plaisir de fausser (un petit peu) leurs statistiques a la con.  :tired:

----------


## jaragorn_99

Arf il n'y a ni obiwan kenobi, ni zoophile, c'est balo.

----------


## MystereGomme

> Arf il n'y a ni obiwan kenobi, ni zoophile, c'est balo.


Parfois il y a une case autres.  :Cigare:

----------


## D.A.D.

L'onanisme, une orientation sexuelle ? Non, plutôt une religion : "Ô nanisme, l'envie de grandir m'habite !" (F.Dard)

----------


## Jolaventur

Et les roux gays y'a le droit de les chicaner?

----------


## helldraco

> Et les adeptes du virtual sex, bon sang ? On s'en fout ? Et les bukkakistes on les méprise ? Et les fétichistes, les gangbangers, les onanistes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous lire, les pornophiles, les sado-maso, les travestis ? N'est-ce pas, purement et simplement, de la _discrimination_ envers certaines mœurs et orientations sexuelles ?


Non. Pratique sexuelle =/= orientation sexuelle.

On aime les femmes, les hommes, les deux. C'est ce que crosoft permet d'indiquer (pas con d'ailleurs, un bon plan pour serrer ce genre de détail).

Ce qui pourrait être rajouté comme orientation sexuelle: pédophilie, zoophilie, nécrophilie ... Mais comme c'est pas des masses légal (quoi que la zoophilie j'ai un doute), ben crosoft permet seulement de préciser les orientations politiquement correctes.

Vraiment rien de choquant.

----------


## Tramb

> ...les onanistes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous lire...


Représente!
Comme dirait un pote : "je crois que je suis un onan-outang".

----------


## Silver

Alors qu'on fasse un article sur les orientations sexuelles de notre prochain (ou prochaine mmm) passe encore, mais qu'on fasse un article sur une console, qui plus est une XBox, alors là je dis non !

Combien de fois devra-t-on vous répéter que ces gens là ne sont pas comme nous.  :tired: 


C'est de l'humour je précise.

----------


## Sk-flown

"Boum, cumshots !!!"

 :nawak:

----------


## Foxone

Moi je je suis Dendrophile et je le vie bien

----------


## Jolaventur

Tout s'explique!

Steve Balmer est une folle. ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je suis fan de GMB, mais gravement quoi. Filez-lui des jeux à tester à ce type !

----------


## Darkath

Donc en gros un taxi ne pourrait pas refuser a un obese de le faire monter si il est trop gros pour rentrer  ::o: 

(ce commentaire constructif vous à été approrté par Darkath Inc. !)

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Alors qu'on fasse un article sur les orientations sexuelles de notre prochain (ou prochaine mmm) passe encore, mais qu'on fasse un article sur une console, qui plus est une XBox, alors là je dis non !
> 
> Combien de fois devra-t-on vous répéter que ces gens là ne sont pas comme nous. 
> 
> 
> C'est de l'humour je précise.


 :^_^: .Je ris parce que je trouve ça drôle.

Pourquoi proposer ce genre d'info si ça n'est pas pour rendre un service ? Après tout quand on joue on se fiche pas mal des orientations sexuelles de son partenaire (hum...).Donc c'est un service développé autour de l'aspect social du X-Box Live.

C'est donc un service (de rencontre).

CQFD. Je gagne.

Ce raisonnement est surement démontable je précise (c'est pas mal ce système de petit caractère au cas où... )

----------


## Qwerty

Il serait amusant que Microsoft ajoute à cela toute la liste des "paraphilies": pourquoi se contenter, au fond, de seulement 5 types d'orientations sexuelles, alors qu'il en existe bien d'autres?
Personnellement j'ai un petit penchant pour l'acrotomophilie...   :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est donc un service (de rencontre).


Ouai c'est sans doute dans ce but.

----------


## Nilsou

> Alors qu'on fasse un article sur les orientations sexuelles de notre prochain (ou prochaine mmm) passe encore, mais qu'on fasse un article sur une console, qui plus est une XBox, alors là je dis non !
> 
> Combien de fois devra-t-on vous répéter que ces gens là ne sont pas comme nous. 
> 
> 
> C'est de l'humour je précise.


Le pire c'est que grand maitre B proclame qu'on ne respecte pas les droits de ces .. consoleux...

Depuis quand des gens qui jouent a la Xbox ont ils des droits? 

Grand maitre B vous me décevez beaucoup, ces gens là ont rabaissé leur statuts légale a celui d'un crottin de chèvre le jour ou ils ont joué au dernier call of duty  ::rolleyes:: . (et encore, le crottin, ça se recycle...)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> ou parce que sa mère est tellement plate qu'on pourrait la faxer


 ::XD:: 
Va falloir que je la ressorte celle la !

----------


## ikkyu

lol ... excellent l'sujet :D

----------


## Taï Lolo

Et _Linux_, on a toujours pas le droit ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Mamaaaaaan, J-3 avant la bêta ouverte de RUSE  ::): 
Désolé, je suis faible.

----------


## Raul Necrobie

Du grand Maitre B :D

----------


## Milyyym

> En effet, sans doute consciente de ce qu'il était insupportable d'affronter un adversaire sans connaître ses mœurs et son orientation sexuelle, la firme de Redmond offre dorénavant la possibilité de faire apparaître ses petites préférences comme suit:


Amha ça doit faire suite au mini scandale provoqué il y a quelques mois par le ban d'un joueur pour avoir indiqué dans son profil qu'il était homosexuel (mini scandale parce que personne ici n'a l'air de s'en souvenir).

----------


## Froyok

> Amha ça doit faire suite au mini scandale provoqué il y a quelques mois par le ban d'un joueur pour avoir indiqué dans son profil qu'il était homosexuel (mini scandale parce que personne ici n'a l'air de s'en souvenir).


Bah j'étais pas au courant, t'aurais des liens sur ce sujet ?  :;):

----------


## TheToune

C'est pas plutôt une décision lié aux gens qui c'était fait ban du live parce qu'ils avaient ces termes dans leurs pseudos suivit de l'instauration d'un filtre auto. 
Ça à fait un petit scandale ... 
Microsoft n'aurait pas perdu un procès ou peur d'en perdre un pour faire ce retour en arrière ?

----------


## Mr Bungle

> _You may use the following terms to express your relationship orientation in your profile or Gamertag:_ 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lesbian__Gay__Bi__Transgender__Straight__Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed. In addition you may not use these terms or any other terms regarding relationship orientation to insult, harass, or any other pejorative use against other users._
> 
> Déjà, je m'interroge sur l'ordre des choix. Bon, que les lesbiennes viennent en premier : je n'ai rien contre, je n'ai même rien tout contre, après tout elles sont lesbiennes. Mais gay, Bi, transsexuel et enfin hétéro ? L'ordre n'est ni alphabétique, ni statistique (il y a quand même plus d'hétéros que de transsexuels) ; alors, à quoi pensait l'employé de Microsoft lorsqu'il a rédigé cette clause ? Nous ne le saurons jamais.


Ben si en fait, y'a une logique : le mec qui a rédigé la clause pensait probablement au fait que les gens de la communauté LGBT allaient pouvoir y indiquer leur préférence sexuelle aussi, alors qu'avant, automatiquement, tout le monde était supposé hétéro jusqu'à déclaration du contraire (ce qui était interdit, si mes souvenirs sont bons, est-ce que quelqu'un n'a pas été banni pour l'avoir dit via le chat vocal?). Il a donc simplement repris l'ordre des lettres formant l'acronyme LGBT, et que le S vienne avant ou après n'a pas beaucoup d'importance.

Cela dit je peux me tromper, bien entendu.  :tired: 

Sinon à la base, mettre sa préférence sexuelle dans un profil sur un réseau de jeux vidéo, bof quoi. Autant mettre un lien vers son profil facebook, ça ferait un peu office de chat privé comme pour les membres prémium sur ces sites de webcams de cul...

----------


## intekfr

> Tout s'explique!
> 
> Steve Balmer est une folle.


blague à deux balles pour ne pas dire limite...

----------


## Froyok

> blague à deux balles pour ne pas dire limite...


Toi tu connais pas Jolav.  :tired:

----------


## zabuza

> blague à deux balles pour ne pas dire limite...


J'ai pas compris ce qui te choque.
Point positif : j'ai pas compris la blague, si yen a une.

----------


## Zak Blayde

> "Boum, cumshots !!!"


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 

Drôle de mise à jour en tout cas !

----------


## PeauVerte

Mayc'estnimp !

----------


## Baal-84

Peut être simplement que, tout comme le mariage, il n'y a quasiment plus que les homosexuels que ça intéresse ce genre d'info ostentatoire (ça et le droit de défiler en plein milieu de paris en habits fluo et en écoutant de la techno). Et que le fait que lesbienne soit en premier dénote une attirance ou une appartenant de la part du rédacteur (ou de la rédactrice).

Encore une fois, c'était intéressant au début ...  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ben si en fait, y'a une logique : le mec qui a rédigé la clause pensait probablement au fait que les gens de la communauté LGBT allaient pouvoir y indiquer leur préférence sexuelle aussi, alors qu'avant, automatiquement, tout le monde était supposé hétéro jusqu'à déclaration du contraire (ce qui était interdit, si mes souvenirs sont bons, est-ce que quelqu'un n'a pas été banni pour l'avoir dit via le chat vocal?). Il a donc simplement repris l'ordre des lettres formant l'acronyme LGBT, et que le S vienne avant ou après n'a pas beaucoup d'importance.
> 
> Cela dit je peux me tromper, bien entendu. 
> 
> Sinon à la base, mettre sa préférence sexuelle dans un profil sur un réseau de jeux vidéo, bof quoi. Autant mettre un lien vers son profil facebook, ça ferait un peu office de chat privé comme pour les membres prémium sur ces sites de webcams de cul...


Ah bravo! Tu dois tenir l'explication, c'est logique, je n'avais pas pensé à cet acronyme. GG !

----------


## Muetdhivers

la fin de la civilisation a commencé avec la xboX... un signe de plus !

"Grand maitre B" ? est-ce un anagrame homophone ?  (aucune pratique sexuelle ici)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> "Boum, cumshots !!!"


Elle est vraiment très bonne celle-là. Je suis jaloux. Très jaloux.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h10 ----------




> la fin de la civilisation a commencé avec la xboX... un signe de plus !
> 
> "Grand maitre B" ? est-ce un anagrame homophone ?  (aucune pratique sexuelle ici)


Non non. En fait, j'ai pratiquement donné l'explication de ce pseudo idiot dans mon tout premier article sur Jack Thompson...

----------


## TehHolyOne

C'est plutôt les hermaphrodites qui devraient porter plainte, sado-maso & cie. c'est pas vraiment une sexualité (je vais pas faire un dessin, mais dans tous les cas quand on est sado maso on appartient à une des catégories citées)  ::o:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non non, Microsoft évoque les "relationship orientation" ce qui peut se traduire, sur le plan légal français par moeurs et orientations sexuelles.

----------


## albob

> _In addition you may not use these terms or any other terms regarding relationship orientation to insult, harass, or any other pejorative use against other users._


Alors 1) ça sert à rien de préciser si on préfère les zizis ou les nichons, mais en plus 2) on a pas le droit de s'en moquer?? Quel est l'intérêt?

----------


## Milyyym

> Bah j'étais pas au courant, t'aurais des liens sur ce sujet ?


Je pensais avoir appris ça sur canard pc, mais pas retrouvé ici. Mais j'ai retrouvé un lien (en anglais) :
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/160...26/story.jhtml

----------


## Nieur

Excellent article, GMB. Comme d'hab  ::): 



> tournons-nous vers les articles 225-1 à 225-4 du Code pénal qui interdisent  toute distinction opérée entre les personnes physiques à raison de leur origine, de leur sexe, de leur situation de famille, de leur grossesse, de leur apparence physique, de leur patronyme, de leur état de santé, de leur handicap, de leurs caractéristiques génétiques, de leurs mœurs, de leur orientation sexuelle, de leur âge, de leurs opinions politiques, de leurs activités syndicales, de leur appartenance ou de leur non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation, une race ou une religion déterminée.
> [...]
> 4° A subordonner la fourniture d'un bien ou d'un service à une condition fondée sur l'un des éléments visés à l'article 225-1 ;


Ce passage me rappelle cette question : Une société d'assurance voiture a-t-elle le droit de faire payer plus cher les hommes que les femmes (ou faire une réduction pour les femmes) ?

----------


## thylkerisis

Je trouve ça triste que les gens se présente via leur orientation sexuel, avant on disait de quelqu'un : "tient il est boucher, ou charcutier ou postier" maintenant c'est "il est gai et lui est hétéro". Rien a foutre moi de savoir que le type préfère se faire enculer ou lécher des chattes quoi ! Sa fait partie de son intimité et ça le regarde.

----------


## SAYA

> Je trouve ça triste que les gens se présente via leur orientation sexuel, avant on disait de quelqu'un : "tient il est boucher, ou charcutier ou postier" maintenant c'est "il est gai et lui est hétéro". Rien a foutre moi de savoir que le type préfère se faire enculer ou lécher des chattes quoi ! Sa fait partie de son intimité et ça le regarde.


_C'est le printemps... des poètes_ ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je trouve ça triste que les gens se présente via leur orientation sexuel, avant on disait de quelqu'un : "tient il est boucher, ou charcutier ou postier" maintenant c'est "il est gai et lui est hétéro". Rien a foutre moi de savoir que le type préfère se faire enculer ou lécher des chattes quoi ! Sa fait partie de son intimité et ça le regarde.


Commencer par présenter son job ou sa CSP, c'est pas beaucoup mieux pour éviter les clivages et les préjugés.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu comme avoir le numéro de département sur la plaque d'immatriculation. A part des insultes spécifiques, difficile de voir ce que ça peut apporter. Enlever les mots de la blacklist, tant mieux, mais afficher son orientation sexuelle, wtf ?


Sinon thylkerisis, dire qu'on est ouvert en citant des clichés, spa ce qu'il y a de plus crédible. Ou alors tu t'es raté sur la vulgarité, ça dessert vraiment ton propos.

----------


## perverpepere

> Ce qui pourrait être rajouté comme orientation sexuelle: pédophilie, zoophilie, nécrophilie ... Mais comme c'est pas des masses légal (quoi que la zoophilie j'ai un doute), ben crosoft permet seulement de préciser les orientations politiquement correctes.
> 
> Vraiment rien de choquant.


Il ne me semble aps que la nécrophilie soit illégal, tant que la partenaire est consentante  ::wub::   ::):  ::): 
Sinon pour une console dont le nom commence par X, ce genre de news ne m'etonne qu'à moitié  :^_^:

----------


## SAYA

> Il ne me semble aps que la nécrophilie soit illégal, tant que la partenaire est consentante


_Beurk_  mais elle le devient si tu trucides ta partenaire avant qu'elle ne soit consentante ::P:

----------


## Phantom

Ã‡a sent un futur "jeu gay de l'annÃ©e"

----------


## vim

> Non non, Microsoft évoque les "relationship orientation" ce qui peut se traduire, sur le plan légal français par moeurs et orientations sexuelles.


Sauf qu'on ne peux pas être SM *ou* Hétéro. le SM est une pratique, pas une orientation sexuelle.
Clairement, la liste fixe indique par Microsoft est celle d'une orientation sexuelle. La liste se limite à ça parce qu'il n'y a pas d'autre élément possible,
la zoophilie étant illegale, et qu'on a toujours pas de preuve que les extra terrestres existent.

Si tu veux chercher matière à coupage de cheveux en 4, tu peux aussi regarder du coté religieux puisqu' apparemment il est également possible d'indiquer son appartenance religieuse.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Attends, s'il n'y a que les choix que tu prétends pourquoi dire alors Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed ? Cela signifie que pour Microsoft il y a d'autres choix possibles mais elle ne veut pas qu'ils soient mentionnés. Parce que sinon il n'y a que deux choix hein, hetero ou gay.

----------


## Doniazade

> Attends, s'il n'y a que les choix que tu prétends pourquoi dire alors Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed ? Cela signifie que pour Microsoft il y a d'autres choix possibles mais elle ne veut pas qu'ils soient mentionnés. Parce que sinon il n'y a que deux choix hein, hetero ou gay.


J'imagine qu'ils veulent justement éviter les blagounettes à 2 balles et autres zoophile, GMBphile etc.

----------


## Neo_13

Question : débattre de l'intérêt de trouver "sadique à tendance pédonécrophile" dans la liste des orientations sexuelles fournies par MS n'est-il pas un moyen de se détourner de la question qui me paraissait principale ici : De quoi je me mêle ? et de la gestion de cette curiosité mal placée dans un contexte juridoc-légal...

----------


## helldraco

> Attends, s'il n'y a que les choix que tu prétends pourquoi dire alors Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed ? Cela signifie que pour Microsoft il y a d'autres choix possibles mais elle ne veut pas qu'ils soient mentionnés. Parce que sinon il n'y a que deux choix hein, hetero ou gay.


Y'a vraiment pas plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre ...




> la zoophilie étant illegale


Tu peux étayer avec un article de loi ? Parce que j'ai toujours cette anecdote qui me met le doute, arrivée à lyon y'a pas mal d'années (plus de 10, ptêtre 15) de ça. En super résumé, un mec passait en jugement pour "mauvais traitement sur animaux" (plainte déposé par la SPA qui avait eu vent de l'affaire je ne sais plus comment, ptêtre par des voisins ayant vu la scène) parce qu'il tringlait son chien. La cour a dit "rien ne prouve qu'il lui fasse du mal/que le chien ne soit pas consentant", et le mec s'est barré les mains dans les poches. J'avais lu ça dans le progrès (titre de journal ironique, si il en est, pour une nouvelle comme celle ci  ::|:  ).




> la gestion de cette curiosité mal placée dans un contexte juridoc-légal...


Mauvaise réponse: il n'y a pas de curiosité mais une possibilité d'exprimer ce que l'on est.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mauvaise réponse: il n'y a pas de curiosité mais une possibilité d'exprimer ce que l'on est.


Dans le seul but de satisfaire la curiosité des contacts...

----------


## Neo_13

> Mauvaise réponse: il n'y a pas de curiosité mais une possibilité d'exprimer ce que l'on est.


Tiens, c'est vrai que personne n'avait parlé d'exhibitionnisme dans les pratiques sexuelles précédemment évoquées. C'est bien que tu corriges ce point.

----------


## elastico93

j'ai pris un carton jaune pour bien moins que çà sur le forum...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Y'a vraiment pas plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre ...



Ah zut, je savais qu'un jour on finirait par connaître ma relationship orientation préférée...

----------


## Baal-84

> Tu peux étayer avec un article de loi ? Parce que j'ai toujours cette anecdote qui me met le doute, arrivée à lyon y'a pas mal d'années (plus de 10, ptêtre 15) de ça. En super résumé, un mec passait en jugement pour "mauvais traitement sur animaux" (plainte déposé par la SPA qui avait eu vent de l'affaire je ne sais plus comment, ptêtre par des voisins ayant vu la scène) parce qu'il tringlait son chien. La cour a dit "rien ne prouve qu'il lui fasse du mal/que le chien ne soit pas consentant", et le mec s'est barré les mains dans les poches. J'avais lu ça dans le progrès (titre de journal ironique, si il en est, pour une nouvelle comme celle ci  ).


La réponse est la même : tu peux citer un article de loi ? Une décision isolée ne fait pas la jurisprudence, la jurisprudence c'est (si mes souvenirs sont bons) que ce genre de pratique est assimilée à de la maltraitance, qui est, elle, absolument illégale.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon va falloir vraiment que je me colle à ses questions de necrophilie/zoophilie ?

----------


## Neo_13

Perso, j'en ai rien à secouer (c'est le cas de le dire). Mais apparemment, se taper des chatons morts motivent certains forumeurs au point qu'ils souhaitent l'écrire dans leur profil sur les divers réseaux sociaux.

----------


## perverpepere

> Mais apparemment, se taper des chatons morts motivent certains forumeurs au point qu'ils souhaitent l'écrire dans leur profil sur les divers réseaux sociaux.


Tous dépend si le chaton est consentant ou non  ::w00t:: 
Parceque si il est pas d'accord c'est du viol, et ca faux pas l'écrire sinon direct au trou  :;): 




> Bon va falloir vraiment que je me colle à ses questions de necrophilie/zoophilie ?


Vu l'humour dont vous faites preuve à longueur de news, j'attend avec grande impatiente votre réponse  ::P: 


Après sur le fond du sujet, quesque ca peut faire ? 
Microsoft met en place un service, au utilisateur de s'en servir ou non, si certains ont envi de proclamer à la toile entière que leurs kif c'est susan Boyle, moi ca me dérange pas, je le lirais pas

----------


## Fenhryl

> Microsoft met en place un service, au utilisateur de s'en servir ou non, si certains ont envi de proclamer à la toile entière que leurs kif c'est susan Boyle, moi ca me dérange pas, je le lirais pas


Rien que pour m'avoir collé l'image dans la tête, tu mériterais un ban :WTF:

----------


## perverpepere

> Rien que pour m'avoir collé l'image dans la tête, tu mériterais un ban


Tant que c'est l'image et pas une chanson ca va  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## vim

> Attends, s'il n'y a que les choix que tu prétends pourquoi dire alors Other terms regarding relationship orientation are not allowed ? Cela signifie que pour Microsoft il y a d'autres choix possibles mais elle ne veut pas qu'ils soient mentionnés. Parce que sinon il n'y a que deux choix hein, hetero ou gay.


J'arrive tard, mais si, il y a d'autres termes. Rien qu'en français:
Tarlouze, tapette, pédé, etc etc. On peut comprendre pourquoi ceux là restent interdits. Il s'agit d'autres "termes", pas d'autres "orientation".

----------

